

Mobile Fashion Discovery – Great Style + the Daily Weather - palbin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/threadweather-great-style/id838715981?mt=8

======
palbin
Would love to get some feedback on our recently launched mobile app. We have
addressed a number of issues that are now waiting for review with Apple. In
the mean time would love to hear any and all thoughts you might have. Many
thanks in advance.

